

Passenger and Shopify: "I cannot see any reason to choose a different deployment strategy" - xal
http://blog.leetsoft.com/2008/11/15/passenger

======
tortilla
I love his explanation:

Now why did we switch to Passenger? Simple: the keyword is remove moving
parts.

